# Fondriest



## HPL (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm not sure this applies for the forum since there really is no cut-off date for what is considered classic; '90s? This bike is now well over 20 years old so I figured I'd put it on here to start a discussion of this marque which I rarely see in the US, but has garnered much praise overseas.

1998 Fondriest X Status (Status X?
ITM cockpit
Camp. Record 9 speed Gruppo
Mavic Open Pro rims
Pedals LOOK 256
Saddle San Marco/Hoskar
Post Thompson Elite
Tires Michelin Service Course 23mm

Without a doubt one of my favorite rides for a later steel frame; fillet brazed, "Optimal" shaped tubing.
Excuse the undergrowth, taking a break on a ride when snapping photos.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 27, 2019)

a steel ITM stem makes any bike on topic

Any chance you can edit with bigger than thumbnails?


----------



## HPL (Dec 27, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> a steel ITM stem makes any bike on topic
> 
> Any chance you can edit with bigger than thumbnails?




Sorry, I have no idea how to size my photos; I'm an older guy who doesn't mess around with the manipulation of data files because every time I do, I seem to delete them and have to start over. I'll ask a younger" friend how to make them larger. I thought that they could be selected and then made larger by those wanting to get a better view. Also, not sure what "camera" I used, one gives better pics than the other when enlarged.

Have a safe New Year,
HPL


----------



## fattyre (Dec 27, 2019)

One year only Record Ergo 9 speed with alloy levers.  Nice!   Much more comfortable than the previous generation.  The next year became 10 speed.  I’d be interested to see the details of those yellow thumb levers.  Covers?  Molded plastic?   Interesting.


----------



## HPL (Dec 27, 2019)

fattyre said:


> One year only Record Ergo 9 speed with alloy levers.  Nice!   Much more comfortable than the previous generation.  The next year became 10 speed.  I’d be interested to see the details of those yellow thumb levers.  Covers?  Molded plastic?   Interesting.



  Agree on the shifters!

  The yellow "covers" on the shifters and brake levers are caps I get at work (hospital). They're a vinyl type material used as protective caps for instruments and equipment before being opened in the OR; they're thrown away so I started collecting up different sizes/colors for various uses. After hauling my old Colnago '75 Super around the world (Navy vessels, beds of trucks, trunks of cars) and seeing all the abuse I subjected it to, I started putting protective pieces of whatever I could find to keep it from being further tore up. Now I try to cover most parts/frame areas that get wear and tear from general use/storage/transportation. Not realizing that I was riding a bit of cycling history on the Colnago (someone told me it is valued at about $1000 or more, I'd go less, but paid $400 35 years ago so it has held its value); I realized that some of my older and newer bikes need the protection that was late in coming to the 'nago. Those "caps" come in various sizes shapes, and I'm able to stretch (heat them up) and cut to fit if required (see the red "sleeves" on the X Status fork). None are glued on, and are easily removed and/or replaced. I tried to get some custom made with printing on them, but I needed to put in an order of 500 pieces minimum so I didn't go that route due to needing many different sizes and colors. Aside from protecting the bike, they also protect that which your bike contacts. Also, they provide much better grip under both wet and dry conditions, and grip the component and frame well- no slippage. A big benefit for me is when I have my bike indoors on the wood floors; I tend to have the front wheel removed due to transport in a Mini Cooper, and I put those caps on the fork ends to keep from tearing up the floor, and it keeps the bike from sliding around on the floor and falling. Of course it doesn't hurt to give your ride a little color "pick-me-up"; those not in the know think they're stock since they blend in fairly well with the paint scheme. Toughest ones to get to stay on (without adhesive) are for the skewers due to the odd shapes/levers, but definitely keeps your QR ends in the condition that you started with (red caps on the X Status). As a note, I crashed on my "trainer" a couple years ago and although the caps got scuffed and torn, what was underneath was either not damaged or very minimally damaged considering what would have occurred if not protected; wish my gloves worked as well for my hands as the caps did for the bike! If you're interested I've given away many pieces to those who want them, I bring a bag to my co-op for everyone's use, and I'd have no problem sending you some (they're free!). Be advised, they don't fit like a glove on everything, but I'm going mostly for function, whatever I get after in fit and form is a bonus. Here's my "cross/trainer" with some on it; wheel and post QR levers, brake levers, shifter lever, brake barrel adjusters, bar ends, and fork. Mixed it up with a little with blue and white. Colors I have: bright yellow, translucent golden yellow, dark blue, light blue, dark green, red, white, some odd clear ones. I do have some black and orange ones, but due to the fact that they are not as readily available in any great quantity, and my favorite color(s) are orange with black, I'm holding on to them as they are needed for present and future builds. I do have some stock Weinmann covers (full length) for early brake levers that came out decades ago ('70s/'80s); a seller (now friend) had a bunch of "NOS" pieces and gave me a great price because I bought nearly everything he had, along with some R.E.G. custom QR/shifter lever covers (similar to what are on the old Campy barcons). I'm not parting with those yet until I complete my present builds and see what is excess stock.
  I also use them on tool handles, cookware, other sporting equipment, drum sticks, etc.



  Colors I have: bright yellow, translucent golden yellow, dark blue, light blue, dark green, red, white, some odd clear ones. I do have some black and orange ones, but due to the fact that they are not as readily available in any great quantity, and my favorite color(s) are orange with black, I'm holding on to them as they are needed for present and future builds. I do have some stock Weinmann covers (full length) for early brake levers that came out decades ago ('70s/'80s); a seller (now friend) had a bunch of "NOS" pieces and gave me a great price because I bought nearly everything he had, along with some vintage "NOS" R.E.G. custom QR/shifter lever covers (similar to what are on the old Campy barcons). I'm not parting with those yet until I complete my present builds and see what is excess stock.
  I also use them on tools, various handles, cookware, other sporting equipment, drum sticks, etc.; whatever they'll fit on and serve a purpose.

  Take care,
  HPL

  Ride Fast, Be Safe


----------



## HPL (Dec 27, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> a steel ITM stem makes any bike on topic
> 
> Any chance you can edit with bigger than thumbnails?




I did the same upload with the Batavus pic in the previous post and it allows for it to be enlarged in the post; I have no idea why it's different from the previous photos. Like I said I'm an older guy, it's someone else's job to make this stuff work for me; someone younger with more time on their hands.


----------

